# Tokai



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I see some posts about Tokais and am curious as to what everyones experiance has been with them. The only one I ever played was at Songbird in Ottawa about 4 years ago. It was a LoveRock and to be honest I wasn't too impressed with it (not sure how old it was). The new LRs look sweet but how are the pick ups and electronics? Do they all come with the Fat neck or do some have the slimmer profile? Also has anyone tried the Rosies. They look like a nice Tele copy and I,ve always had a bit of a thing for Teles.

Thanks Tarl


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

my buddy has one, its awesome, I've never owned a real gibson, but his plays as nice as the gibbys I've tried.

here is a nice one in Kingston on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tokai-Japan-56-G...7386956365QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Presumably a japanese made guitar? If it is I should be all over this, but I dont have the cash


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would put them into the same category as the Epi LP's in terms of hardware. The Tokai may have a little better finish on some. There are now the MIJ and Korean made guitars out there, and the MIJ are more desirable. If you can find an original 70's Tokai, scoop that up, it will be better made then the Fenders and Gibson's of the same era.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 2004 MIK Love rock...I'd place it somewhere between an epi and gibson studio.
I've changed the tuners on it, but everything else is stock. it's lighter than my gibson studio and the neck is a little wider. medium output pickups...it's never let me down. for the price they're great.
mine's actually for sale....not because I don't like it. heavy LPs don't mix well with a reoccurring back issue.


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a custom Tokai Love Rock as I mentioned in a previous thread and IMO they are much better than an Epiphone. Its solid! Some where between 9 and 10 pounds. I find the neck is perfect for me, medium thickness and the electronics pretty decent. If you don't have a Tokai dealer in your area I'd recomend Kevin at jsds guitar shack, he seems to know alot about them.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

I really like the Bullseye one.


http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/Tokai_Love_Rock_custom_bullseye.html


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

marshallman said:


> I really like the Bullseye one.
> 
> 
> http://www.jsdguitarshack.com/Tokai_Love_Rock_custom_bullseye.html


I tried that one, it was real nice and I almost bought it but I decided to go for the flame top 3 tone custom. He told me that hes getting some white customs soon so I think I see another Tokai in my future.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I like agiles better and they're in the same price range. SOme agiles come with grover tuners, set necks and wax potted pickups


----------



## screaminking (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a Korean Love Rock, and I absolutely love it. I found the stock pickups to be pretty bad in the one I have (which I think is a 2003). I've heard that the ones from 2004-on have much better quality control and better electronics.

I'd say they are definitely better than Epiphone's regular line, and around the same as an LP Studio. I'd put Epiphone Elitists above all of those though. I'd definitely go for a Tokai if you found a good one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hoser said:


> I have a 2004 MIK Love rock...I'd place it somewhere between an epi and gibson studio.
> I've changed the tuners on it, but everything else is stock. it's lighter than my gibson studio and the neck is a little wider. medium output pickups...it's never let me down. for the price they're great.
> mine's actually for sale....not because I don't like it. heavy LPs don't mix well with a reoccurring back issue.


Lets see that guitar man? maybe I will buy it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I can take some more detailed ones over the weekend...those ar just what I have here...


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I was in Vancouver one summer and played a new Tokai copy of a Gibson 335 at a small shop. It was a copy of the early (late 50's) dot necks...ie. beefy full neck. It just killed...for playability and tone. It was nicely built, not heavy, and looked great in cherry red. Price was $850cdn.

If I didn't already have a '91 Dot Neck RI 335 I would have bought it.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

I have 3 Tokais. My number one Tok is a MIJ SG in black with the lawsuit style headstock. Feather light and rocks like a light but mad raging bull. My #2 tokai is a '72 Tele Custom. Black with maple neck. I poped a gibson T Top in the neck and Duncan in the bridge. Very sweet. Number 3 is a Tokai "Lennon" Ricky. The last two guitar were both MIK. I swapped out the pickups in the SG and the Tele. I am happy with the instruments...Let me go play one.


Tybone


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hoser said:


> I can take some more detailed ones over the weekend...those ar just what I have here...


Nice axe there Hoser. I prefer the bursts though. Just my thing. This Gold Top is nice. Does anyone know if these guitars are still being built in Japan or is it strictly Korea now?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

they make guitars in japan and korea....


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a 1978 Les Paul Reborn LS-60 that weighs a ton. It had been heavily modified by a previous owner ... Duncan p`ups, 3 pull-up pots and one tuner had been changed. I know it ain`t worth anything to a collector but the thing sounded so good i bought it for next to nothing.
Also have an early 80s strat that had quite a few battle scars so again, got it cheap. Looks all original, soldering, p`ups, tuners etc. So glad I bought it and as for the scars...weｌｌ, I always seem to put dings in my guitars no matter how hard I try not to so pre-dinged guitars make that process less painful.
I will only buy a new guitar now if it`s on sale for a great price otherwise it`s used for me. Living in Japan affords me a lot of great opportunities to get MIJs from the many makers that have become collectable these days... but even within the last few years prices have risen quite a bit and it seems more guys are looking too so I don`t buy as often as I did but still, my collection of MIJs makes me very happy.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Does anyone know if these guitars are still being built in Japan or is it strictly Korea now?


Tokais are made in both Japan and Korea but we can only import the Korean made models into Canada. Tokai Japan doesn't make "copy" guitars for import or sale in North America so you can only buy a new Japanese made Tokai from an overseas dealer. The quality of our Korean made Tokais is very good.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Save yourself a ton of money and buy and Agile. Even with boarder fees, they are way cheaper and just as good if not better.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I had a Tokai Les Paul about a year ago. I couldn't get over the build quality, sound quality etc. In the end I sold it because I just prefer my EBMM EVH guitar, but if I needed/wanted a second guitar I wouldn't hesitate to get a Tokai. I'm actually kinda jonesn' for a Gold Top w/P90's. Sweet baby sweet.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

gproud said:


> I had a Tokai Les Paul about a year ago. I couldn't get over the build quality, sound quality etc. In the end I sold it because I just prefer my EBMM EVH guitar, but if I needed/wanted a second guitar I wouldn't hesitate to get a Tokai. I'm actually kinda jonesn' for a Gold Top w/P90's. Sweet baby sweet.


Let me wet your appetite


----------



## Mikey (Feb 25, 2006)

I just picked up a 56 Goldtop with P-90's. It's MIK and it's the nicest guitar I own. Fantastic feel and tone. Everyone has different tastes, but you can't deny that Tokai makes good quality instruments. Better than Gibson? I don't know, I'll never pay for one.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Let me wet your appetite


Hotness! Love is in the air.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

gproud said:


> Hotness! Love is in the air.


I replaced the stock pickups, which weren't bad, with a set of Wolfetone P90's, whoa baby, this thing rocks


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

gproud said:


> Hotness! Love is in the air.


I CAN'T STAND IT. I COULDN'T COME WITH $110 CDN IN 1966 TO BUY A 56 GOLD TOP. A REAL '56 GIBSON LES PAUL. I HAD IT FOR TWO WEEKS. IT WAS FANTASTIC. I STILL SUFFER.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I CAN'T STAND IT. I COULDN'T COME WITH $110 CDN IN 1966 TO BUY A 56 GOLD TOP. A REAL '56 GIBSON LES PAUL. I HAD IT FOR TWO WEEKS. IT WAS FANTASTIC. I STILL SUFFER.


I'd tell you to go to your room and bang your head against the wall but I think you've suffered enough....


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Just thought I'd chime in. I finally got to a local shop to play a couple Tokai axes on the weekend. One of the SG copies (the one with the offset body kinda like the ESP Viper) and an amber flame top Love Rock - both MIK. I LOVED the feel of the SG. Really solid feeling axe. Fit & finish was very good. A little overspray on the neck binding at the joint, but if I hadn't been really looking for it I wouldn't have noticed. Action was excellent. Good high ratio tuners. It was a one-piece body too, and that was nice. My Epi is 3.

If they had had a SG with the Gibson style body, I'd have had it. They're trying to track one down for me. I didn't leave empty-handed though. It turns out they're also a THD dealer - danger, Will Robinson! I stayed in control though...just bought a Hot Plate for my Laney. That Univalve (or was it a bi-valve? You been in there lately Hoser?) was awfully tempting.

Kirb


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

nope, I haven't been in there for awhile.
i think the guy from trailer camp was selling his tokai sg awhile back.


----------

